# What kinda anthros would you like to see more?



## VGmaster9 (Feb 8, 2012)

Also, why? Do you wish they could be done right more often to be as appealing as the other furries, scalies, and avians?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 8, 2012)

More sharks and avians for me.The poll could use a couple of more options.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 8, 2012)

Anthropomorphic future. Seriously guys, why is there not an anthropomorphic furniture fandom yet? Was The Brave Little Toaster not good enough?


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> More sharks and avians for me.The poll could use a couple of more options.



We've seen plenty of those actually. I'm basically reffering to things outside of the popular varieties, as well as furries and scalies.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 8, 2012)

Wheres the anthro food?
Haha, but yeah sharks would be epic.


----------



## Onnes (Feb 8, 2012)

Cephalopods. Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn.


----------



## PapayaShark (Feb 8, 2012)

Nematodes


----------



## Weremagnus (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd like to see more rare/uncommon species from any of the animal families. Like capybara or coatis or peccaries, etc. Animals people don't think about immediately off the top of their head necessarily!


----------



## Ad Hoc (Feb 8, 2012)

Sheep, without religious nonsense. 

Interesting ungulates in general, really. The only ones you see regularly are horses and cows, and usually for weird porn. It'd be nice to see some addax dudes or pudu ladies. 

Also fish, but most artists have a hard time anthropomorphizing them.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 8, 2012)

Chipmunks and chinchillas.


----------



## morphology (Feb 8, 2012)

Basically anything other than the charismatic megafauna which is so prevalent in the fandom.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 8, 2012)

morphology said:


> Basically anything other than the charismatic megafauna which is so prevalent in the fandom.



That's basically what this is about, even though people are mentioning certain types of mammals.


----------



## NeonSpines (Feb 8, 2012)

Some more imaginative hybrids than the mix of the most common species. (e.g. Instead of the more common fox/wolf or wolf/dragon I'd love to see more things like robin/goat which could be primarily goat with more feather-like coat, robin markings like the red breast and wings too.)
The possibilities are so endless it sometimes irks me people don't exploit them. I'm in the belief that any mix of animals could potentially work if handled correctly.

Also I feel insects are so often over looked. There's so much there but not many really use it. I've only met one person with an insect 'sona.

Of course I feel people could stand to break out of tradition a little. If they are going to insist on a feline or canine fursona it would be nice to see some of the lesser mentioned species crop up. I am so surprised I've never come across a Wolverine 'sona!

Where the hell are all the frilled lizards!?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 8, 2012)

It's because of the weird penis shapes.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 8, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> It's because of the weird penis shapes.



And the truth ruins yet another innocent thread.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 8, 2012)

Needs more Juche inspired anthros.


----------



## Don (Feb 8, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Needs more Juche inspired anthros.



Ask and ye shall receive.

[video=youtube;xQc_CeBB-o8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQc_CeBB-o8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## morphology (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd also like some more fish that aren't sharks.  I've never seen any freshwater fish, or game fish.  It would totally make my day if someone created a minnow, bass, walleye, or pike 'sona.


----------



## Ames (Feb 9, 2012)

Can't wait to see anatomically accurate insect dick in anthro insect pronz


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 9, 2012)

I would say anthro colours, but that's a bit egoish selfish nessity blah.
Sharks, fish, eels and such sound pretty good.


JamesB said:


> Can't wait to see anatomically accurate insect dick in anthro insect pronz


The prospect is scaring me :<


----------



## Kaibunny94 (Feb 9, 2012)

Cool story bro, Needs more dragons.....no wait.We could do with a higher percentage of elder gods?


----------



## BRN (Feb 9, 2012)

I voted "insects", although I'd rather see more ferals. Canonical critters such as Galvantula, Ariados... they deserve a greater fan showing!

ED: 





JamesB said:


> Can't wait to see anatomically accurate insect dick in anthro insect pronz


Aedeaguses, as they're called, have hooks. :3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 9, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> We've seen plenty of those actually. I'm basically reffering to things outside of the popular varieties, as well as furries and scalies.


Yet I want to see more avians, even though there are some already


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 9, 2012)

Anthro plants, gooo!


----------



## eversleep (Feb 9, 2012)

I made an anthro vegetable and everyone flamed me, so... 
I dunno. I guess whatever there already isn't.


----------



## AGNOSCO (Feb 9, 2012)

moar ladyboy otters


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 9, 2012)

Why do you keep making the same goddamn thread from a different perspective?

What is your species?
What species do you like?
What species would you like to see more?

What piece of shit are you going to crap out onto the forum next? "What species would you like as a poster on your wall?", "What species of plushie would you like?", "What species do you think of when you touch yourself?"


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 9, 2012)

Eh more sharks would be kinda cool to see.


----------



## eversleep (Feb 9, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Why do you keep making the same goddamn thread from a different perspective?
> 
> What is your species?
> What species do you like?
> ...


Must be that time of the month...


----------



## Cain (Feb 9, 2012)

NEEDS MOAR BURDS.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 9, 2012)

We need more sergals.


----------



## huskyhuskyhusky (Feb 9, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Anthro plants, gooo!




Agreed!

And not like that Little House of Horrors stuff either, more anthropomorphized plants than just plants that can move a couple leaves and talk.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 9, 2012)

-Pinnipeds
-Sugar glider
-Atlas Moth
-Sauropods that don't look fat. 
-Camels
-Turtles that aren't TMNT ripoffs. 
-Gila Monsters
-Tuatara
-Beardies. (Most lizardfolk I see are argonians, iskar, or iguanas.) 
-Chameleons
-Civets
-Black-footed-ferrets
-sea otters. (I rarely see these.) 
-Feathered Serpents / Coatl
-Whale Shark




JamesB said:


> Can't wait to see anatomically accurate insect dick in anthro insect pronz



As someone who has taken entomology, I have to say prepare the brain bleach. Someone already made a friggin Chimera taur sona with an ovipositor and hemipenes.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Must be that time of the month...


Uh... what?


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 9, 2012)

I want to see more mythic creature based anthros. 

It's so godamn rare to find a Quetzalcoatl in the fandom.


----------



## BRN (Feb 9, 2012)

linoones


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 9, 2012)

- Ghost bats
- Long-eared bats
- Big-eared bats
- Greater horseshoe bats

Did I mention moar bats? It gets kind of old only seeing rainbow-spewing fruitbats and gothic vampire bats.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 9, 2012)

VoidBat said:


> - Ghost bats
> - Long-eared bats
> - Big-eared bats
> - Greater horseshoe bats
> ...


Let me guess, they're not cute enough for the average murry purry furry?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 9, 2012)

SIX said:


> linoones



WHO LET YOU OUT OF YOUR POKÃ‰BALL

Anyway, yep, anthro plants.


----------



## NeonSpines (Feb 9, 2012)

VoidBat said:


> - Ghost bats
> - Long-eared bats
> - Big-eared bats
> - Greater horseshoe bats
> ...



More bats would be nice but I guess I'm only saying that as a (part) bat.


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 9, 2012)

Gibby said:


> WHO LET YOU OUT OF YOUR POKÃ‰BALL
> Anyway, yep, anthro plants.


I LOL'd so hard when I played through that scene in Conker's Bad Fur Day. XD


TechnoGypsy said:


> I would say anthro colours, but that's a bit egoish selfish nessity blah.


That's a tempting prospect...


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 9, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> Let me guess, they're not cute yiff-worthy enough for the average murry purry furry?



Fix'd that for you. 
That's one of my theories, the other one involves the fact that they lack proper fingers, which greatly hinders successive masturbation. Which in turn means said furry can't buy porn pics of his beloved bat character masturbating. For clarification see; I can't fap with these wings.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 9, 2012)

Black Widows


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 9, 2012)

VoidBat said:


> Fix'd that for you.
> That's one of my theories, the other one involves the fact that they lack proper fingers, which greatly hinders successive masturbation. Which in turn means said furry can't buy porn pics of his beloved bat character masturbating. For clarification see; I can't fap with these wings.


This made my night.


----------



## Sar (Feb 9, 2012)

Anthro transport. Just to see the volume of Thomas the tank engine fanfic.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 9, 2012)

Leafblower29 said:


> Black Widows



NO DON'T SEARCH IT ON FA
It's all Sonic'd. :c



Sarukai said:


> Anthro transport. Just to see the volume of Thomas the tank engine fanfic.



AAAAAH FUCK, MY EYES SO _SEXY_


----------



## morphology (Feb 9, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Can't wait to see anatomically accurate insect dick in anthro insect pronz



Ha! Wasps, bees, and other hymenoptera don't have dicks. Stingers are modified ovipositors.  Though the parasitic wasps can also lay eggs through the stinger, but I don't see anything sexy about being skewered by a giant stake, then lying paralyzed in agony until some hellspawn turns your tissues and organs into a smoothie.

Last night at dinner my friends and I had a "well my 'sona is..." conversation and we got down to the following ideas for 'sonas:
-Mathematical equations
-Depleted D-cell batteries
-a gun
-Flava Flav
-the pixelated effect that they use to censor people's genitals on TV


----------



## NeonSpines (Feb 9, 2012)

morphology said:


> I don't see anything sexy about being skewered by a giant stake, then lying paralyzed in agony until some hellspawn turns your tissues and organs into a smoothie.



I want to marry this quote.

Also, anthro chairs.
I want to give a new meaning to 'Chair Sex'.


----------



## anghellic9 (Feb 9, 2012)

here's a few I'd like to see

sea urchin
snail
chameleon
centipede
beaver


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2012)

More foxes.


----------



## AGNOSCO (Feb 9, 2012)

Mentova said:


> More foxes.


on the contrary, there needs to be a culling.

also i think we need more insect anthros. never wanked over a praying mantis before and i think it could be a defining experiance.
oh and more girlyboy lions.


----------



## morphology (Feb 9, 2012)

I've seen some mantis anthros.  It seems bug wise the most popular ones are mantids, scorpions, centipedes, and moths/butterflies.  And in terms of hymenoptera, most are bees or yellowjackets.

I do have a friend who made her 'sona a velvet worm.  That's certainly something new.


----------



## Ames (Feb 10, 2012)

morphology said:


> I do have a friend who made her 'sona a velvet worm.  That's certainly something new.



Too fucking sexy.


----------



## Koronikov (Feb 10, 2012)

we need more of ALL THE SPECIES >


----------



## eversleep (Feb 10, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> Uh... what?


He was being really bitchy, though if that's the case, everyone on here must be perioding everyday.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Feb 10, 2012)

Mentova said:


> More foxes.


...I'll be back with my skinning knife.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 10, 2012)

Insects and birds that aren't corvids (I'M SORRY ICKY) or birds of prey.

Birds in general are pretty sweet. Insects? I'd like to see something non-moth, non-butterfly, non-weird for the sake of being weird anthros.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 10, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> Insects and birds that aren't corvids (I'M SORRY ICKY) or birds of prey.
> 
> Birds in general are pretty sweet. Insects? I'd like to see something non-moth, non-butterfly, non-weird for the sake of being weird anthros.


I'd like to see more birds that weren't corvids, eagles or blue jays
I don't see how insect anthros would work.
Inb4 Morphology storms in


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 10, 2012)

I used to have a spider/arachnid anthro character (of course) that was essentially just a spider standing on its back 4 legs and using the rest as arms.


----------



## Cain (Feb 10, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> Insects and birds that aren't corvids (I'M SORRY ICKY) or birds of prey.
> 
> Birds in general are pretty sweet. Insects? I'd like to see something non-moth, non-butterfly, non-weird for the sake of being weird anthros.









Yeah BoP ftw. 
Gryphons too.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 10, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> I used to have a spider/arachnid anthro character (of course) that was essentially just a spider standing on its back 4 legs and using the rest as arms.


Lol I want to see this


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 10, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Lol I want to see this


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2523893/

I had some other stuff too but it's only saved on my old comp (i am too lazy to transfer that stuff over)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 10, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2523893/
> 
> I had some other stuff too but it's only saved on my old comp (i am too lazy to transfer that stuff over)


You lazy you :V


----------



## CandyCane (Feb 10, 2012)

I'd like to see more insects. They're such a wide, varied variety of species, so it'd be interesting if people made characters of some of the more obscure creepy crawlies. Of course, Iâ€™m a complete geek when it comes to Entomology and the like, so Iâ€™m very biased. If I ever make a 'sona, it'd be an insect/arachnid of some sort.

  Birds are cool too. Iâ€™d love to see more parrot characters.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 10, 2012)

Dude, insects. You hardly ever see anthro insects.


----------



## morphology (Feb 10, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'd like to see more birds that weren't corvids, eagles or blue jays
> I don't see how insect anthros would work.
> Inb4 Morphology storms in



You rang? 

Yeah, unfortunately 100% insect anthros are pretty much impossible.  That's when I just fill in the implausible elements with "it's magic/space radiation/cosmic dimensional shenanigans".  Though if you ever wanna speculate about it, I'm always up for a chat, I love thinking up stuff about creature design.


----------



## virus (Feb 12, 2012)

Shit there are so many mammals out there. Flagship animals kill 
Also, "creative" hybrid things kill. Your not being creative, your just trying to find a way to satisfy both needs. Instead go look into the vast field of animals.. there's more mammals then the Exxon Valdez oil spill. A lot of people would be surprised what convergent evolution does.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 12, 2012)

Numbats, Sea slugs


----------



## morphology (Feb 12, 2012)

Andy Dingo Wolf said:


> Numbats, Sea slugs



Sea slugs are the sparkledogs of the ocean.


----------



## Kaeko (Feb 12, 2012)

I dunno but id love to see extinct or rare species. Like a ayeaye or a tasmanian tiger. Perhaps more sabertooths.

Bugs dont do it for me, and I see a lot of retiles


----------



## morphology (Feb 12, 2012)

Kaeko said:


> I dunno but id love to see extinct or rare species. Like a ayeaye or a tasmanian tiger. Perhaps more sabertooths.
> 
> Bugs dont do it for me, and I see a lot of retiles



Like a helicoprion?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 12, 2012)

Kaeko said:


> I dunno but id love to see extinct or rare species. Like a ayeaye or a tasmanian tiger. Perhaps more sabertooths.
> 
> Bugs dont do it for me, and I see a lot of retiles


Ayeayes fave hobby could be shooting birds


----------



## Xash (Feb 12, 2012)

iv seen pretty much everything from A to Z. i cant think of anything i want more of but id love to see less canine and feline species. its unoriginal and waaaaay overused


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 12, 2012)

Kaeko said:


> I dunno but id love to see extinct or rare species. Like a ayeaye or a tasmanian tiger. Perhaps more sabertooths.



A gastornis or an indricotherium would be pretty ace.


----------



## Oovie (Feb 12, 2012)

When asked for more sharks, I usually think of sergals already. Definitely is shark in there right?


----------



## chompskey (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd like to see more fish/uncommon sea creatures. I've never seen a jellyfish anthro around, that could be pretty interesting.


----------



## Khei (Feb 13, 2012)

I've seen a lil bit of everything really..  Jackalopes, Seahorses, Carrots.. Yes there's was an Anthro Carrot named "Ceasar Salad" back on the MZDM.


Maybe more obscure mythical stuff or Non-hybrid original species/races/critters.


----------



## Black-Rose333 (Feb 16, 2012)

I would love to see alot of anthros, I can't take my pick but if I had to I would say more muscly female equines.. Yumm.. :3


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 16, 2012)

Black-Rose333 said:


> I would love to see alot of anthros, I can't take my pick but if I had to I would say more muscly female equines.. Yumm.. :3



Ahem

Anyways, I think a sea cow anthro would be nice.


----------

